# Purebred mini lop rabbit for sale in MA



## cottontailcottage (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi! I have a gorgeous mini lop rabbit for sale. She is super sweet and friendly. She is litter box trained and is excellent with kids. She is about 2-3 years old and costs $75. Please email me at [email protected] or pm me if you are interested in adopting or have any questions. Thanks!


----------

